# Garden shed



## cibby (11 Jun 2008)

I just did a piece of research, as I too am looking for a reasonably priced garden shed. 
The websites are AWFUL--most dont give prices, and many who supply sheds, do not have websites. 
You have to phone, and many are based outside Dublin.
Here's some of what I found out:
Ballyfree Garden Buildings do a standard wooden one for E650 (8x6) 
0404 44615
Clane Steel Sheds do a steel shed for e1400 (8x6) 045892559
Boyne Garden Sheds do standard one -they say its on special for E920 (8x8) 046 9027694
There are lots more - but this shows you  that even in ordinary little sheds- you need to shop around.
There is variation in what's available---EG
you pay more for treated wood;
for the base: you need to level space in advance and either place concrete down, or blocks which you supply; 
you need a side entrance; 
if you want shelves -they cost more; 
some offer different types of roof for different prices;
You also pay more for locks.
Anyone who has had experience please help......


----------



## Glumpy (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: GARDEN SHED, I need one.*

I have a 10x6 shed from this crowd - http://www.gardensheds.ie/index.html and it has been a good buy so far - bought last spring.
I see they do an 8x6 'Rustic finish' for just €425 which sounds good, or Glenealy finish (which I have) for €650.
They are up in Sandyford if that's convenient.

(I've nothing to do with them apart from being a customer).


----------



## gebbel (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden Sheds ? North Dublin*



gipimann said:


> There's a place on the Dublin side of Julianstown on the old road to Drogheda - near the Green Apple Garage and Julianstown motors.


 
Yes, a good crowd. I bought a 6 x 4 tongued & grooved wooden shed off them. Not very large I know but perfectly adequate for smaller gardens. The cost including delivery was around €450 if I remember correctly. The shed looks great is very well made. The sheds are manufactured in Carlow by  Tiglin Garden Products. 
Good luck.


----------



## cibby (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: GARDEN SHED, I need one.*

Thanks Glumpy,
Its not convenient, as I am way up the north side, but will try and get there- tell me what did you do to prepare the base / garden for it?


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden Sheds ? North Dublin*

Another place in the Drogheda area is Black's Garden Centre, Dublin Road (between Julianstown and Drogheda, near the Glenside Hotel), who appear to be agents for Watters Garden sheds, Ardee.   I've priced some sheds in the last few weeks as I'm in the market for one, and they were very competitive (cheaper than Tiglin in Julianstown for what I want - 12 x 12 shiplap).


----------



## Scaper (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: GARDEN SHED, I need one.*

We've specified Pressure Treated - Barrel Board available in a range of sizes several times and never heard anything but positive reactions from clients. Costs a bit more but well worth it: 

http://www.kellybarna.ie/shed-finishes.html

In regard to preparation of base, well 4" concrete solids will be common enough, but a better finish is to excavate ground 4"-6" (100-150mm) and backfill and compact with hardcore/gravel. Nothing worse than seeing a Garden Shed raised off the ground so much you have to get in/out with 9"+ step.


----------



## babaduck (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: GARDEN SHED, I need one.*

We have the Daddy of all sheds - a big steel one from [broken link removed]in Enniscorthy.  We previously had a standard 8 x 6 wooden one which was grand but feck all room for everything we needed.  This new one is 10 x 17 on a concrete base & we had power & lights installed.  Bought a heap of steel shelving from Ikea (the Omar range) and it's like having an extension for 1/10th of the price


----------



## davfran (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: GARDEN SHED, I need one.*

I looked into all types of sheds, basically wood and steel had a problem with coondensation, based on other peoples experiences, and it seemed the best was block built. Any truth in any of it based on yer experience?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

We have no problem with condensation with our _Yardmaster _metal shed bought from _Argos_.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Duplicate posts/threads merged. To the original poster - please read the posting guidelines and don't duplicate queries.


----------



## sparkeee (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

B and Q.


----------



## j26 (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Have you checked out Atlantic Homecare/B & Q/Homebase/Woodies?


----------



## Patou (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

I bought a log shed last year from O Briens Timber in Galway. Very reasonably priced and looks great as its much chunkier than normal sheds. I had to arrange a courier to collect it and had to assemble it myself, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Brianne (13 Jun 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Try DublinWaste.ie and go to free trade. If you're good at DIY, people often offer sheds to take away.


----------



## irash (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*



Brianne said:


> Try DublinWaste.ie and go to free trade. If you're good at DIY, people often offer sheds to take away.


I have just missed one on dublinwaste.ie :-(
Just hoping another one will come up at some stage.
Where else can I look for an unwanted shed?


----------



## A_b (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*



sparkeee said:


> B and Q.



crap delivery & customer service.


----------



## cibby (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Just to update and end this! We have our shed- a wooden one from OBriens Timber Mountbellow Galway- who didnt charge for delivery to Dublin-- really good size, looks really well, finish is great, cost E700. Is insulated. No complaints at all re company--just a satisfied customer.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*



A_b said:


> crap delivery & customer service.


Seems like a bit of a sweeping statement? At least without any supporting explanation/evidence...


----------



## dave34 (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

If you are feeling confident enough you could always make one, i made my own last summer and its perfect never built anything before its made out of 3 x2 treated timber with shiplap on the outside plywood roof covered in mineral felt. its about 8meters x 10 loads of shelving inside plenty of room. people always think i bought it when they see it but its all hand made.


----------



## wexford dude (28 Nov 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

If you say so.I just finished a 5mx3m shed block build, concrete roof pvc door & window & fully insulated for €350.
Job for life not 7-10 years like a timber shed.


----------



## Towger (28 Nov 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*



wexford dude said:


> If you say so.I just finished a 5mx3m shed block build, concrete roof pvc door & window & fully insulated for €350.
> Job for life not 7-10 years like a timber shed.


 
Is there a couple of zeros missing off that price?


----------



## wexford dude (28 Nov 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Did the work myself and lucky enough came across a pvc door and small window that came from a house refurb.Only material cost.


----------



## brazen_dude (28 Nov 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Try Funshog garden sheds... http://www.funshoggardensheds.com/ .... i got a 8x6 for 400€ from this crowd... too good ... happy customer...


----------



## amh (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*

Hi there are concrete shed on display in johnstown garden centre, just off the m7. i don't know the price of them but they do look good and i don't think that it would take too long to construct them. They come with a garage door etc. I was thinking about buying one of them myself but then just went for a regular wooden shed. The size you are talking about is fairly small so price around. Good luck with it.


----------



## hp1702 (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Garden shed - I need one.*



cerbera1 said:


> Hi Cibby,
> I got a Clane steel garden shed .........



We have ours 2 years now and requires no maintenance (except for sturdy steel door), no issues with condensation and only had to clear the area of trees, bushes etc. - underside frame can sit on blocks if you do not have a foundation in place. Two skylights in ours FOC too - well worth it and will last an age. Timber versions look the part but require maintenance and invariably do not last.

HP


----------

